# First Time Soap Recipes? (CP)



## Hunter (Mar 28, 2014)

I was looking on THIS site and found this recipe: 
                Castor oil  2 ounces
                Cocoa butter  4 ounces
                Coconut Oil  4 ounces
                Olive oil  12 ounces
                Palm oil  10 ounces

                lye  4.3 ounces
                water 12 ounces

Which makes a two pound bar of soap that is the wooden loaf mold I would be using. Is this a good recipe? Does anyone have any first timer recipes? I don't need a recipe with colorant amounts and additives, just the oil amounts and lye/water amounts if that is easier. :smile: Thank you for your help everyone!


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 29, 2014)

It looks like a really nice recipe, I would use it myself. Its a bit lower on the cleansing number so it will be good for dry or sensitive skin.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 29, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> It looks like a really nice recipe, I would use it myself. Its a bit lower on the cleansing number so it will be good for dry or sensitive skin.


Would you suggest adding anything to make it more cleansing? 
Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Lin (Mar 29, 2014)

If you really wanted to make it more cleansing you could increase the coconut oil, and decrease the olive and palm.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 29, 2014)

Lin said:


> If you really wanted to make it more cleansing you could increase the coconut oil, and decrease the olive and palm.


How come when I put it on the BB lye calculator it says:
Lye Calculator Results

A solid soap, measured in ounces superfatted by 7%

Oil(s) Selected	Amount	%
Castor Oil	1.54oz	6.25%
Cocoa Butter	3.08oz	12.50%
Coconut Oil (92 Degrees)	3.08oz	12.50%
Olive Oil (Pomace)	9.24oz	37.50%
Palm Oil	7.70oz	31.25%
7% Lye (Sodium Hydroxide) Amount	3.280oz	
Ounces of liquid recommended	8.13oz	
Yields	36.06oz	 
Current Batch (total oil weight): 24.65oz

That is an ounce off of the original recipe. 

Are you familiar with why?


----------



## Lin (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm not sure what you're asking? I don't use BB, I use soapcalc. Here is the original recipe with a 7% sf showing percentage and ounces

Castor Oil  6.25%    2oz
Cocoa Butter 12.5%  4oz
Coconut Oil, 76 deg 12.5%  4oz
Olive Oil 37.5%  12oz
Palm Oil   31.25%   10oz
Water  12.160 oz
Lye - *NaOH* 4.266 oz


----------



## Hunter (Mar 29, 2014)

Lin said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking? I don't use BB, I use soapcalc. Here is the original recipe with a 7% sf showing percentage and ounces
> 
> Castor Oil  6.25%    2oz
> Cocoa Butter 12.5%  4oz
> ...


Thank you!


----------

